# Carpal Pad Tear



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I believe neosporin is okay to use on dogs, though I'm not sure how good it is for them to lick it (maybe others can comment on that). You may also want to consider Musher's secret. I bought some for the first time yesterday because Brady has been cutting his pads on the ice/frozen snow when he runs around like a nut outside. It is non-toxic and will soothe and help promote healing of any nicks and cuts on the paws. And if you apply it before going outside, helps to protect again salt burns and chapping/irritation from the frozen surfaces. I used it on Brady last night before playtime and for the first time in 4 days he didn't come in with his paws bleeding.


----------



## barrett (Feb 1, 2008)

my boy rips his way too often, i don't understand how he does or why he doesn't try to avoid it! last weekend it looked like a massacre at the ball park & he seemed totally unaffected until we got home & he licked it. I am thinking of wrapping some soft medical tape, like the tape they wrap around plaster casts?, around him for jaunts in the park where he is retreiving & zooming lots. i'll let you know if we come back blood-free :crossfing.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Alot of people recommend using the liquid bandage. And then wrap it up. If it gets too bad, you may have to have the vet use some medical glue.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz shears the skin off his all the time on dry grass. Now that I know this, I wrap them in Vet Wrap before a run.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I have used neosporin, but not on pads. I have used New Skin on pads a few times. Barley used to tear his carpal pads all the time when we used to do flyball, so we bought these wraps for him. They are great! They are called Z-Control Skid Boots... Just made life easier than wrapping him all the time 

http://webpages.charter.net/dhfm/ZControl.html


----------

